# [Lesertest] Cooler Master Nepton 240M



## Captain_Bedal (17. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[size=+1]*So genannte All-In-One Wasserkühlungen, kurz AIOs, gibt es mittlerweile fast schon wie Sand am mehr. Sie versprechen, die Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke von Wasserkühlungen mit dem wartungsarmen Betrieb eines Luftkühlers zu kombinieren. In der Theorie klingt das ganz gut, nur kritisieren viele User die AIOs als unzureichende Zwischenlösung, welche nicht besser kühlt als ein guter Luftkühler und dabei noch *nichtmal leise ist. Ob die Cooler Master Nepton 240M diesen Vorurteilen bzw. dieser Kritik gerecht wird, zeigt sich im folgenden Test. Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Lesen!*[/size]

[size=+1]*Danksagung:*[/size]
*Ich möchte mich recht herzlich für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples bei Cooler Master und PCGH bedanken*

[size=+1]*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Lieferumfang
Montage
Temperaturen
Lautstärke
Fazit[/size]​
[size=+1]Lieferumfang​[/size]

Öffnet man das erhaltene Paket, so hält man die Schachtel der Cooler Master Nepton 240M in der Hand. Auf dieser *werden, betrachtet man die Vorderseite, ein Produktbild sowie einige Herausstellungsmerkmale beworben. Auf der Rückseite werden einige technische Daten präsentiert und es wird auf eine erhebliche Temperaturverbesserung bei Verwendung dieses Produktes gegenüber dem Inter-Stockkühler hingewiesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Öffnet man die Packung, so erhält man die sauber verpackte Kühlung sowie das gesamte Zubehör, gut vor Transportschäden in einem Papprahmen geschützt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig ausgepackt findet man dann vor (von links nach rechts, von oben nach unten): Ein 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel für die Lüfter, die Gummientkopplung für die beiden Lüfter, das universale Montagematerial für AMD-Sockel, die beiden "Silencio" Lüfter, die universale Backplate, das Intel-Montagematerial ohne Sockel 2011, gefolgt vom Material für den Sockel 2011, des Weiteren die kurzen Lüfterschrauben, das Säckchen mit der Wärmeleitpaste sowie einigen Montagematerial für die Pumpe, abschließend noch Montagematerial für die Backplate sowie die langen Lüfterschrauben. Die entsprechenden Anleitungen sind auf dem Foto nicht vorzufinden, natürlich aber dabei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[size=+1]Montage​[/size]

Nach abgeschlossenen Tests mit den Noctua NH-D15 sah das System so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entfernt man diesen, so liegt, welch Überraschung, die CPU darunter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist man soweit, muss man die Backplate vorbereiten. Hierzu werden die mitgelieferten Platten, auf denen eine Stange mit Gewinde angebracht ist, in die dem Sockel entsprechenden Bohrungen gesteckt und anschließend von den schwarzen Plastikclips fixiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach hält man die Backplate von hinten an das Mainboard (dieses muss gegebenenfalls ausgebaut werden, je nach Gehäuse) führt die "Schrauben" durch dieses und fixiert das Ganze mit den Sechskantmuttern handfest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darauf folgend montiert man den Radiator inclusive der Lüfter an der gewünschten Stelle. Zu beachten: Es gibt 3 Schraubentypen, ganz kurze, gut zu erkennen, mittellange und lange Schrauben. *Mittellang und Lang nicht verwechseln!!!* *Die kurzen Schrauben werden genutzt um den Radiator direkt zu befestigen, die mittellangen Schrauben zum direkten Befestigen der Lüfter und die langen zum Befestigen d er Lüfter und des Gehäuses in einem am Radiator (bsp für Push-Pull Konfigurationen). Des Weiteren kann man die kleinen Schrauben auch in den Kopf der längeren Modelle schrauben, falls dies platztechnisch notwenig sein sollte. Die Lüfter sind dann per Y_Kabel am CPU_FAN Anschluss anzuschließen. Dass der Adapter nur einseitig gesleevt ist, stört nicht weiter (siehe folgende Bilder). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe hier die Lüfter mit den langen Schrauben durch die Gehäusebohrungen am Radiator befestigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt nur noch die Montagen an die Pumpe befestigen, Wärmeleitpaste auftragen und brav diagonal Verschrauben. Profitipp: Das entfernen der Platikfolie am Kühlerboden sorgt für ein paar zusätzliche °C Kühlleistung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig sieht das ganze (oben montiert) dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pfui! Einmal Kabelmanagement.exe starten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... jetzt ist das ganze doch schon ganz schön 

Wegen der Hohen Temperaturen musste ich jedoch den Radiator in die Front verlegen. Dies verlief problemfrei, ich habe einfach die kurzen Schrauben verwendet und die Köpfe der langen von Außen angeschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... gut zu erkennen ist, dass hier die großen Schrauben wegen ihrer dicken Kopfe nicht verwendbar wären. Also verwendet man die Kleinen.  

[size=+1]Temperatur​[/size]

Kommen wir nun nach der erfolgreichen Montage der Cooler Master Nepton 240M zu den Temperaturergebnissen. Hierbei vorab ein paar Informationen: Zuerst hatte ich die Kühlung im Deckel meines Phanteks Enthoo Luxe's montiert. Da ich allerdings ein Zimmer unterm Dach habe und die Außentemperatur das Abkühlen meines Zimmers nicht zuließ, kam ich bei den Raumtemperaturmessungen auf 32°C. Bei diesen Temperaturen hatte ich die Abwärme meiner Grafikkarte, sogar im Idle, unterschätzt, was anschließend zu Temperaturergebnissen unter Prime95 von 100°C für den Prozessor ergab. Deswegen habe ich den Radiator in die Front verlegt, was in ca. 10°C niedrigere Temperaturen im Idle/Spielebetrieb sowie in 12~15°C niedrigere Temperaturen in Prime95 resultierte.

Testvoraussetzungen:
Raumtemperatur: 29~33°C
i7 4790K @ 4,5 GHz
CoreTemp 1.0 RC6 - Temperatur auslesen
FurMark 1.15.2.2 - Gesamstsystem Vollast
Prime95 v285 - Prozessorvollast
Battlefield 4 "Operation Locker" 64 Player - Spiellelast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die Lautstärke möglist gering zu halten, habe ich die Pumpe in meinem UEFI per Lüfterkurve nach unten geregelt. Bis zu einer CPU-Temperatur von 70°C läuft diese nur mit 60% Spannung, dementsprechend 7,2 Volt. Dies reduzierte die RPM von ~2650 auf ~2070.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temperatur hat sich nicht viel verändert, die Lautstärkekulisse allerdings schon. Wo wir gerade beim Thema wären...

[size=+1]Lautstärke​[/size]

Das mit der Lautstärke ist natürlich immer so eine Sache. Jeder empfindet Geräuscheinwirkungen anders. Der eine hört etwas überhaupt nicht, den anderen stören hohe/tiefe Tonlagen, der nächste wird fast von jedem erdenklichen Geräusch abgelenkt. Aus diesen Grund und aus der Tatsache heraus, dass viele nicht wissen, dass die dBA-Messung auf dem dekadischen Logarithmus beruht, gibt es von mir keine Messwerte in dBA, sondern nur meine subjektive Einschätzung des Testmusters. Ich muss dazu allerdings sagen, dass ich, was die Lautstärke betrifft, vor allem in hohen Tonlagen, sehr empfindlich bin.

Kommen wir nun als Erstes zu den mitgelieferten Lüftern. Ich war zunächst skeptisch, ob diese den Titel "Silencio" FP 120 PWM überhaupt verdient haben. Darüber hinaus liegt der *Regelbereich dieser Lüfter zwischen 800~2000RPM +-10%. Und es gibt wirklich viele Lüfter, die bei 800 RPM, also der Minimaldrehzahl dieser Lüfter, nicht mehr als leise zu erachten sind.
Bei diesen Lüftern ist das jedoch nicht der Fall. Die in Meinen Testsample enthaltenen Lüfter weisen weder Schleif- noch andere Lagergeräusche auf. Der Ton des Luftstroms ist ebenfalls sehr angenehm und aus ca. 25~30cm aus dem offenen Gehäuse nicht mehr wahrzunehmen. Die Gummientkopplung der Lüfter erledigt ihren Dienst problemfrei und verhindert das Weitergeben von Vibrationen an das Gehäuse.

Das Lüfterpaket ist also ein absoluter Pluspunkt dieser AIO-Kühllösung. Fertig verbaute Lüfter, die nicht mehr für teures Geld getauscht werden müssen, ein Kritikpunkt bei vielen AIOs. Das Prädikat "Silencio" ist somit berechtigt. Vorbildlich.

Der Hauptkritikpunkt von dem meisten AIOs: *Die Pumpe. In diesem Modell findet sich eine eigens von Cooler Master gebaute Pumpe, kein umgelabeltes "asetek" Modell. Nun ja, mit ~2650 RPM hört man sie trotzdem, verbaut ist sie wegen der nicht absorbierten Vibrationen noch lauter. Wobei "laut" hier relativ ist. Das Geräusch, das man hört, nachdem die Pumpe eingelaufen ist und sich das übliche Gluckern verabschiedet hat, ist ein leises Rattern. Dieses ist bei offenem Gehäuse aus ca. 20cm sehr gut wahrzunehmen. Bei geschlossenem Gehäuse (je nach Gehäuse) ebenfalls. Erst wenn der Kopf über dem Schreibtisch ist, ist die Pumpe nicht mehr auszumachen. Falls also der PC auf dem Schreibtisch steht, kann das durchaus stören. Glücklicherweise lässt sich die Pumpe schön Regeln. Und das macht was aus! Das Rattern geht in ein Surren über, welches bei geschlossenem Gehäuse schon nicht mehr zu vernehmen ist. Deshalb lässt sich hier auch mit der Pumpe eine gewisse Silent-Atmosphäre aufbauen und das Hauptargument gegen AIOs aus der Welt schaffen (zumindest bei diesem Modell).   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jExB9awI41c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier noch ein kleines Video von mir dazu. Die Aufnahmedistanz beträgt <5cm. Kopfhörer sind zum Raushören der genauen Unterschiede zu empfehlen. Und JA, das im Hintergrund ist eine einfache Wanduhr  Bei mir im Zimmer ist es nunmal so schön leise 

[size=+1]Fazit​[/size]

Nun gut, dann kommen wir zum Ende dieses Lesertests. "AIOs sind laut, kühlen nicht besser als ein Luftkühler und sind deshalb unbrauchbar". Zumindest was die Kühlleistung betrifft, kann ich dem bei der Cooler Master Nepton 240M ein wenig zustimmen. Diese ist zwar exzellent, sofern man den Radiator an die direkte Frischluftversorgung anschließt, (vorne montieren ), sie kann sich sogar leicht gegen den Noctua NH-D15 behaupten, allerdings hauptsächlich deshalb, weil sich der Turmkühler mit der Abwärme der Grafikkarte rumschlagen muss, kommt aber nicht an eine richtige modulare Wasserkühlung ran. Der Hauptkritikpunkt Lautstärke trifft bei dieser AIO nur auf die Pumpe zu, welche sich aber zu angenehmer Lautstärke regeln lässt, sofern man ein bisschen Hand anlegt. An die Spannungsversorgung der Pumpe natürlich . Die Montage war für mich sehr einfach, sollte aber auch von einem Laien oder Ersttäter machbar sein. In einer Liste sähe das Ganze dann so aus:

Was mir nicht gefällt
 Pumpe ist bei 12V doch hörbar...
Was mir gefällt
 ... lässt sich aber auf 7V regeln und ist dann leise
 gute Kühlleistung 
 einfache Montage
 sehr gute Lüfter, die nicht getauscht werden müssen

Abschließend lässt sich also sagen: Dank der guten Kühlleistung, dem jetzt leisen Betrieb sowie dem schlichten Design, welches sich in nahezu jedes Farbschema eines PCs eingliedern kann, vergebe ich auf einer Skala von 1 bis 5 [size=+1]*4,5*[/size] Punkte. Wenn die Pumpe von Anfang an leise gewesen wäre, dann gäbe es wohl noch mehr Punkte. 

Dank der Größe der Pumpeneinheit habe ich jetzt im Gehäuse wieder schön viel Platz, um mich beispielsweise meiner Lüfterkonfiguration zu widmen. Dies ist auch der Grund, warum die Nepon voraussichtlich bleiben wird und den NH-D15 beerben wird. Was noch stehen bleibt, ist der Preis von aktuell 100€. Hier muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob es ihm die 15~25€ Aufpreis zu einem Top-Luftkühler wert sind.

Einen Apell möchte ich allerdings noch an das Forum widmen: Das was ich in letzter Zeit im Forum für Kowaküs gesehen habe, halte ich für eine grauenhafte Unart! Wenn auf die Frage: "Welche AIO für den Prozessor X" nur mit den Wörtern "BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3" oder Vergleichbarem geantwortet wird. Für so was sollte man eigentlich Punkte kassieren. Erstens gibt es durchaus brauchbare AIOs (mein Testsample ist eine davon), des Weiteren sollte man vielleicht erst mal Fragen, warum eine AIO gekauft werden will. Vielleicht aus Design- oder Platzgründen? Wenn das geklärt ist, kann man immer noch von einer AIO abraten, aber doch bitte nicht im ersten Antwortsatz den Namen eines Luftkühlers auskotzen! 

Soviel von meiner Seite, ich hoffe, ihr konntet brauchbare Informationen aus dem Lesertest rausholen und hattet Spaß beim Lesen. Fragen sowie konstruktive Kritik zu meinem ersten Review sind erwünscht


----------



## Killermarkus81 (25. August 2015)

Schöner Test!
Das einzige das mich an Lesertests etwas stört ist das relative spartanische Testfeld und eben die fehlenden Möglichkeiten zur exakten Lautstärke Messung!
Ansonsten gibt's nicht viel zu meckern und gerade der letzte Abschnitt gefällt mir besonders gut!
Mittlerweile eine absolute Unart und auch bei Netzteilen extrem beliebt.


----------



## SlapJack (26. August 2015)

Hey, 

erstmal Super Test. War super zum lesen und Nachvollziehbar. Der Satz mit den hohen Temperaturen hat mich jedoch erstmal etwas Stutzig gemacht. Was mich generell wundert sind die doch sehr hohen Temperaturen. Die werden zwar Relativiert durch die Tatsache, dass auch mit dem Noctua die Temps so hoch gehen, aber als ich die gesehen habe, dachte ich mir erst mal Oh Gott! 80° bei ner CPU was ist den da los.

Generell klingt die AIO sehr gut, wobei durch dein Test, das Kriterium gestellt werden muss, dass vorne am Gehäuse Platz sein muss für den Radiator, was für mich persönlich erstmal ein Nachteil wäre. Zum einen, da Gehäuseabhängig die Schläuche nach vorne zu Kurz sein könnten (ne Längenangabe zu den Schläuchen wäre dafür hilfreich  ) und zum anderen, da Midi-Tower oft vorne gar nicht platz haben für 2x 120mm (zumindest hat das meines nicht).

Was mir nun leider Unheimlich schwer fällt ist die Entscheidung ob diese Wakü nun sinn macht für mich oder nicht. Generell habe ich zwar ein Interesse daran, da ich gerne die großen CPU Kühler weg hätte, aber die Temps klingen leider für mich garnicht gut. Zumal die Temps oben Montiert ja noch schlimmer sein sollen. 

Trotz allem danke für deinen Test und vorallem danke für das Video um das ganze noch zu Veranschaulichen.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (17. September 2015)

Danke für die Kritik 

Es war mein erstes Review, weßhalb eine Kleinigkeiten gefehlt haben. Wie beispielsweiße die möglichkeit der exakten Lautstärkemessung.

@SlapJack
Infos über die Schlauchlänge kann ich gerne nachreichen .

Das mit den extrem hohen Temps lagt an der Raumtemperatur von über 32°C. Im Zweifelsfall einfach bestellen und schauen ob es passt, bzw. wie die Temps sind  14 Tage Rückgaberecht sind ja genau für sowas da


----------



## Narbennarr (17. September 2015)

Ja wir haben die Kühlung ja direkt in den heißen Sommerwochen bekommen.
Nächste mal einfach die Temps auf eine Temp normalisieren. 22Grad oder so, sprich 10 Grad abziehen


----------



## chrischi112 (6. Januar 2016)

Moin
Die Temps kann ich indirekt bestätigen.
Oben montiert in der Spielelast bei einem i7 6700k mit 4,5Ghz sind das ca. 62°-65°C.
Dafür ist das System aber relativ leise und dein Gehäuse ist nicht so voll , außerdem sind die Schlauchanschlüsse an der Pumpe beweglich, also kann man die noch etwas optisch arragieren....ist aber auch Quatsch, denn bei den meisten steht die Kiste doch eh Links neben dem Schreibtisch...und da schaut eigentlich keine Sau hin, weil der Deckel und das Board auf der "falschen Seite" montiert sind...oder stellt ich die Kiste auf den Schreibtisch rechts hin und glotzt beim Zocken ständig in den Elektronenbeschleuniger...weil doch die Lüfter so schön drehen??? Wenn man eine Wakü mit beleuchteten Schläuchen hat, dann fehlen eigentlich noch fluoreszierende Teilchen im Wasser, damit man es so schön strömen sehen kann .
Der einzig wahre Grund bei mir, war die Biegelast an der CPU. Durch die Riesenbrocken der CPU Kühlschränke entsteht eine ziemliche Biegebeanspruchung auf der CPU und dem Board und da bekanntlich der Skylake etwas schwächer aufgestellt ist, hab ich mich nach einer bezahlbaren leichteren Alternative umgesehen und bin beim 240M hängen geblieben.

Und immer daran denken, dass du die Pumpe permanent mit 12V betreiben musst, ob du dazu einen 12V Anschluß vom Netzteil oder einen auf Power gestellten Fan Anschluss vom Board nimmst, wie ich es getan habe, musst du selbst entscheiden. Die beiden Radiator-Lüfter habe ich am CPU Lüfteranschluss angeschlossen.
Ich hab das Ganze in einem Cooler Master 690 III Gehäuse und dazu ein ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Board, eine G1 Gaming GTX 970 von Gigabyte, mit 8Gb 2800 GSKILL Ripjaws RED und alles wie gesagt leicht OC...warum den i7 noch übertakten....hmm weiß kein Mensch...geht halt ....

https://youtu.be/MBwNtspNByM

https://youtu.be/zPD38sYdggc


----------



## Captain_Bedal (11. Januar 2016)

Schön, dass du eine gute Alternative gefunden hast 

Das mit den 12V kann ich so jetzt nicht bestätigen. Wie du vielleicht in meinem Video gesehen hast, kann man die Pumpe (zumindest bei mir) getrost mit 7V betreiben, und hats dann auch noch ein gutes Stück leiser.


----------



## chrischi112 (14. Januar 2016)

Habe an meinen vorherigen Beitrag zwei Videos angehängt.


----------



## chrischi112 (5. Februar 2016)

Kleines Update:
Da meine Pumpe leise gerasselt hat, und Cooler Master mittlerweile zugegeben hat, dass sie Probleme mit den Pumpen haben, habe ich von meinem Lieferanten eine Aio im Tausch bekommen. Mal schauen, wie die neue Pumpe sich in den nächsten Wochen verhält. Jedenfalls ist diese neue Pumpe bis jetzt nicht zu hören.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (6. Februar 2016)

Dann ists ja super


----------



## Kano131 (12. Juli 2016)

Super Test ! Werde mir die Cooler Master Nepton 240M auch kaufen !


----------



## RotariCatfish (12. Juli 2016)

Auch wenn der Test schon ein bisschen her ist - Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung, scheint ja eine anständige AiO Lösung zu sein.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (16. Juli 2016)

Danke dir 

Also ich hab sie immernoch drin und muss sagen, sie läuft immernoch Top, nach jetzt ca 1 Jahr. die Pumpe surrt immernoch leise vor sich hin (gedrosselt) ind die Lüfter sind uach noch 1A. Keine Lagergeräusche o.Ä.

Gruß


----------

